# Do i need to feed my shrimp?



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

It's a shrimp only tank thats decently well planted. i live at school on the weekdays and cant feed or maintain the tank, will this be okay?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

If it's small tank , take it school


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

could always get a cheap auto feeder for it


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there, 
In a _planted, naturalistic _aquarium (where algae and aufwuchs are allowed to grow, where bogwood is present and where hardwood leaves are included) you shrimp colony will be fine with just a couple feeding each week. 
When you do feed, use a _quality food_, not something that's inflated in price but depleted in nutrition. I strongly recommend a dense, low-heat prepared food such as Critter Crumbs (made by BCA member Pamelajo) or Bottom Bites.
When you get home for the weekend, feed a small amount of quality food. Before you leave again for school, add part of a blanched leaf of Romain lettuce, kale or bok choy to the tank. It may take a little while to figure out the exact amounts, but it's very do-able.
Make sure you keep up on tank maintenance, too.
You're welcome to PM me if you have questions. cheers


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I and a few others have also used Mulberry leaves as shrimp food. My shrimp used to eat this up like crazy. Drop in a few leaves and replenish when you come home.

Contact me if you need a source of this natural shrimp food.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

almond leaves!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

everyone has a prfered leaf, it seems. Indian almond and autum banana leaf have antifungal and antibacterial properties, but all leaves from hardwoods are good. (no "cides" though, ie fungicide, pesticide...) Peach leaves are a shrimp favorite, as are mulberry. I use a lot of tulip tree and London Plane because they're local to me and I like the colours.

Leaves grow aufwuchs, a collection of beneficial, edible bacteria, microorganisms and microalgaes which the shrimp feed upon.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I use almond leaves personally.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

